
Reverse Engineering of a Huawei P20 from China – Episode 2 - seapunk
https://threader.app/thread/1051568180748013569
======
prolikewh0a
This is extremely low quality and unprofessional. Reading multiple articles
debunking this, it seems it's nothing more suspicious or 'unethical' than
Google Now, because China doesn't use Google Play Services they needed to make
something of their own similar.

